# For Sale: Minimax CU410 Elite Combination Machine



## TMS78 (Sep 22, 2016)

For Sale: Minimax CU410 Elite Combination Machine

Very gently used 2014 Minimax CU410 Elite Combination Machine. It is 5 machines in one, great for small shops and has three independent 4.8 hp motors powering a sliding table saw, shaper, jointer, planer, and mortise. It includes:

• Digital-Mechanical readout on planer height, shaper spindle tilt and height, saw tilt
• 12" main saw blade w/independently adjustable scoring unit
• Double trunnions on both saw and shaper assemblies
• ¾" dado capacity
• Interchangeable spindle shaper, 1.25" included
• Three-axis, micro-adjustable shaper fence system
• 8.5' aluminum sliding table with precision guideways
• Cast-iron horizontal mortise
• Short crosscut fence w/mitre gauge, eccentric work piece clamp & trimming shoe
• 4-knife "Tersa" jointer/planer cutterhead
• American-style jointer guard
• Mobility kit

This machine is top quality in near perfect condition and is great for the demanding craftsmen looking for a compact machine. The machine works perfect and I'm only selling it to make room for a growing family. The machine is not light (approx. 2,000 lbs) and shipping must be worked out by the purchaser, I will help any way possible and have the machine ready to go.

Asking $16,500


----------



## PacoFinns (Dec 15, 2016)

Is this still for sale?

Where is it located?

Thanks,
NAte


----------



## TMS78 (Sep 22, 2016)

The saw has been sold. Sorry for not updating that here. Thanks.


----------



## Minimax (May 17, 2017)

I have the same minimax for sale if anyone is interested


----------

